# Airsoft Simulation Instructor May 12, 2004



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

May 12, 2004
Airsoft Simulation Instructor
Northboro, MA 10am-5pm
Cost: $50 (payable to Mass. Law Enforcement Firearms Instructors Assoc.)
To register, contact: [email protected]


----------

